# New Comcast Cable box? (not comcast Tivo)



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anyone have a new Comcast cable box that was distributed after 7/1? I have some weird Motorola box that I have never seen before that does not have a serial connection on the back. The box in my old apartment had a serial connection. I know that cable companies now have to provide boxes with cable cards in them and I was wondering if they have serial ports on the back and if they do are they functional???


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

does it look like this?










the "weird" one, I mean...


it's a DCT700, or a QIP700 in FIOS land.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes that is the weird one. I'm using an IR blaster. It has missed a channel change already and I have only been using it a few days. I would prefer to go back to serial port but I'm not sure if the new Comcast box even has one. I called them and of course they had no idea what I was talking about. The guy was convinced I couldn't connect a Tivo to a Comcast box.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

That's the DCH100, right? 

Just curious. Do they charge you for one cablebox, or do they charge you for a cablebox and then a second charge for a cablecard? What is the total hardware rental charge (however they break it down). How does that compare to a cablecard rental charge?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

here's a DCH100 (cablecard host box):


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does it have a serial port?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

DCH100? The users manual sez it's got one.

I have no idea if it works, though.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

That is the DCT700.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh I get you now. I thought you meant the weird box you had was one distributed after 7/1, and the DCT700's cablecard replacement is the DCH100.

Oops sorry.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The weird looking box is just the new comcast digital box. They are giving up to 3 of them for free for one year to digital package customers. I just got one of them.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Pardon me? They are giving away DCT700's now? Which cable company?


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Justin Thyme said:


> Pardon me? They are giving away DCT700's now? Which cable company?


Comcast was giving out non-cablecard SD boxes to add up to 3 add'l outlets per household for free for ONE year. The deals may have been different in different markets. I'm convinced they were just just trying to get as many non-cablecard boxes out there as they could. The deal ended prior to July 1. Need I say more?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

We could only get 2 in the Denver area but it was for all customers since we will soon go digital. The box seems to work ok but it doesn't seem Tivo friendly.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

This old thread may make it TiVo-friendly

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=259777


----------

